# Fibromyalgia



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

I was just diagnosed with Fibromyalgia.I have been battling Chronic Pericarditis for the last almost two years,so this latest diagnosis is pretty overwhelming,to say the least..
Just wondering who else on here has Fibro,and how you deal with it.
How does it affect your horsey life,riding,ect.?


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Well, it sucks. 
I've had it since I was 16, I'm 37. I lost 200 lbs a few years ago bc my drs swore I didn't have fibro I was fat...I hurt worse now than ever. 
I take 120 mg of cymbalta every am. I try to keep active. Do I hurt? Hell yes, every minute of every day. I ride and work through it. Exercise is key. Make sure you keep your protein and vitamin levels right as well. 
Build muscle to support your joints it will help. Expect healing to take longer. Regular visits to the massage therapist and chiro help too. 
Feel free to pm me. I've stayed off of steroids and pain pills by working through, and suggest it for everyone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Good to know it's possible to live with this without taking a multitude of drugs. My doctor put me on one drug to help me sleep and get those tight muscles to ease up a bit,but we're going to try and deal with this through rest,exercise,and diet changes,and avoid the meds as much as possible.
You mentioned vitamin levels;which vitamins are really essential for helping with this?


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

I find if my d and b levels get low I feel bad. I also keep up omega 3 fatty acids.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Ahh, the old "we have no real clue of what's wrong with you" diagnosis. I got labeled with that one back in 2004. After many tests with various specialists, I got that diagnosis. Despite having traveling pain everywhere, no test came back with any real result. I got fed up with doctors and their endless test and guessing, and took things into my own hands. I eliminated anything man-altered from my diet. If it didn't grow out of the ground or moo, cluck or oink, I didn't eat it. Two weeks in I felt noticeably better and a month later the pains were gone completely. Whatever had been overwhelming my system was cleaned out and has never come back. If you haven't already investigated from a food standpoint, give it a try.


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

MyBoyPuck said:


> Ahh, the old "we have no real clue of what's wrong with you" diagnosis. I got labeled with that one back in 2004. After many tests with various specialists, I got that diagnosis. Despite having traveling pain everywhere, no test came back with any real result. I got fed up with doctors and their endless test and guessing, and took things into my own hands. I eliminated anything man-altered from my diet. If it didn't grow out of the ground or moo, cluck or oink, I didn't eat it. Two weeks in I felt noticeably better and a month later the pains were gone completely. Whatever had been overwhelming my system was cleaned out and has never come back. If you haven't already investigated from a food standpoint, give it a try.



We're checking out a whole variety of things;thankfully,I have a very good doctor!
As for food,we grow all our own veggies and as much fruit as we can in this climate.We raise our own lamb and chicken,and hunt moose,deer,and elk. So the majority of what I eat is naturally raised,but I am definitely going to be keep a diary to keep track of foods,ect. that seem to trigger flares.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Curious. Did your doctor find anything specific that made him/her make that diagnosis, or is it still a catchall fall back thing?


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

MyBoyPuck said:


> Curious. Did your doctor find anything specific that made him/her make that diagnosis, or is it still a catchall fall back thing?



I had been experiencing some symptoms other than the normal ones I get with the Chronic Pericarditis and Chronic Costochondritis that I have. My doctor had been doing some research trying to figure out what could be going on when she came across a study that had been done that showed a high correlation between Fibro and Pericarditis.This put up a flag in her mind as the symptoms I was showing were those of Fibro. A symptomatic diagnosis and Tender Points test was done on me,and I matched on the symptoms and had 17 out of the 18 markers on the TP test. They are running a bunch of blood work and other tests to rule out other things,but I'm not expecting anything to be found besides what would show up due to the other two conditions,as these tests have been run numerous times in the last 1 1/2 yrs. because of my other issues. Guess we'll see..


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

I was diagnosed last year. I was having multiple issues all pain related. I had changed my diet to be gluten free and organic. Still had issues. I was having chronic migraines. So I had an MRI, CT, X-Rays and Spinal Tap done. We went through an entire process of elimination. But all signs were pointing to Fibro. It does run in my family.

I can't remember what the exact test was, but my gyno had done blood work for a different issue and it came back with levels that would show in someone with Fibro. 

Anyway it irritates the heck out of me when people say "its just what they diagnose you with because there is nothing else they can find". I have the depression issues, I have the pain issues, the migraines, the IBS and many other issues that line up with Fibro.

I wake up every single morning in pain. Some days worse then others. However I have found that working out and keeping active really help. Riding actually has helped as well. And oddly enough my equitation improved because I had to build those support muscles and riding incorrectly is painful. 

I am on 150mg of Elavil (amitriptyline) and it has helped with my pain and sleeping. The downfall of it is, I am ALWAYS tired. But I beat it by keeping active. I don't drink a lot of caffeine, I avoid processed foods and keep a regular schedule.

I am still over weight, and it is an uphill battle as I am on a few other medications for my depression and every single one has a side effect of weight gain.

Anyway it is manageable. My cousin, two aunts, mother in law and hubbys cousin and aunt have it. Hubbys cousin recommended a heated mattress cover. It really helps with those aches and pains and helps me wake up with minimal pain. As well as a water pillow has helped with the neck pain. We all use the mattress pad and water pillow n ow and we all have noticed a difference.

(sorry if this post is a bit hard to follow, I am trying to do a few other things as well and keep getting distracted and losing my thought process lol)


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

I was diagnosed with Fibro around 10 years ago. For 9 years my life was filled with pain except for the odd glorious day here and there when I would somehow miraculously be pain free and it would remind me what it was to be 'normal' and be able to move about easily.
Anyhow, about a year ago I started working with a woman who is studying dietary problems with horses. She had written a great article (here it is ProvideIt Multi Vitamin & Minerals for Horses) about how inflamation (and therefore pain) in the muscles of the horse is caused by high sugar grasses. I saw the difference in some of the horses we worked with when they were taken off clover or other high sugar grasses and was amazed at the difference in movement in particular.
Anyhow one day it hit me to try avoiding sugar myself.
I added magnesium and chromium to my diet. Within 6 weeks I was PAIN FREE. It is nearly a year later and I am (apart from having broken my fricken foot LOL) PAIN FREE!!!!
It has been the most amazing journey and so worth it. As a bonus I lost 17kg.
It may not work for everyone but it certainly worked for me and it's so worth trying. I have my life back and at 48 I am rearing to go  (Or will be once my foot heals)
Good luck with your journey and if you need advice on how to get over the sugar cravings or what to eat etc, I'm happy to help


----------

